# Caravan Club booking - latest



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Just checking - anyone had any success yet? - been on an hour and "Fast Track Booking" NOT.


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

Same here!! 8O


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

I have taken a couple of hours off work to book with them and I have to go soon!!

Lorna


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Got one site booked then chucked me off again .......


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

My Colleague at work sat next to me is in the same boat. He then tried phoning them only to get an automatic message saying the network is busy and try later. It sounds as if they are swamped out and sinking fast

Ian


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

just got on again only for it to say its unable to check any site i put in for booking !!!!!!


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

No luck yet either


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Can I suggest you all desist and give me a chance


----------



## Gunslinger (Apr 27, 2008)

What's the solution to this unseemly and time-wasting scramble each year?

Requiring deposits (as per the C&CC) might reduce the overall volume of bookings, but increase the processing time significantly for each one.

Staggering bookings over several days might be an answer, eg Day 1 April bookings only, Day 2 April-May, Day 3 April-June, etc. This would separate out bookings for each of the main holiday periods, and also reduce the situation where people are tempted to book up a whole year in one go. 

If you were particularly interested in securing a pitch in a particular place for (eg for an event) you'd then have a better chance of getting what you want.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Can I remind everyone that just because there are 365 days in a year, you really don't have to book them all at once.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

system is down again goto to return at 12.00


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

i can get through the fast track booking page and onto the check availability page then it says its unable to check at this moment. Is this the same for everyone. Also got through on phone twice only to hear a message saying they are very busy and unable to take the call


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

> The Club is currently experiencing technical difficulties with it's UK Advanced Booking System.
> 
> Please re-visit the website at 12.00 p.m. on Wednesday 17th December 2008.
> 
> We apologise for this technical delay.


 :roll: :evil:

Excuse me but when is 12.00 p.m.? I ain't staying up until midnight! :roll:

By way of explanation..

12.00 p.m. means 12 post meridian which means 12 hours after the meridian.



> The term "meridian" comes from the Latin meridies, meaning "midday";


So 12.00 p.m. is midnight. :lol: WAKE UP CARAVAN CLUB!! YOU HAVE TO WORK THROUGH THE NIGHT!!


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

If the geriatrics that run the CC were to ask some people who still have their mental faculties intact, they would get the answer: -

Booking should only be possible 1 month in advance

i.e For a booking commencing in April, the system will accept bookings from 1st March.

For a booking commencing in June, system will accept bookings from 1st May.

and so on......

This would allow people who wanted to go away from, say, 25th July to 10th August to book anytime from 1st June onwards.

Anyone booking for the last week of a month into the next month would need to pay for the pitch for the last days of the month in advance.

This would prevent someone booking for the 30th throgh to the 8th and not turning up until the 1st - this would prevent them from booking 2 months in advance.

It's simple really................


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

But then we would have to go through this twelve times a year :?


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

and id like to know more than a month in advance that i have a place to stay before i spend lots of money on other things. Ie edingburgh tattoo tickets ...........


----------



## Gunslinger (Apr 27, 2008)

Three months advance booking might be better - you may want to be certain of getting a particular site on a particular date, eg to tie in with a ferry booking or family event.

It would be simpler to operate the advance booking restriction on actual start date of your intended stay, rather than complete months - otherwise there might be similar scrambles on the first days of the months preceding 'popular' periods.

So for a stay starting on 20th July, you would be able to book from 20th April, and so on.

The object of the exercise is to stagger things, so that everybody does not feel pressured to do everything on one day.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Gunslinger said:


> Three months advance booking might be better - you may want to be certain of getting a particular site on a particular date, eg to tie in with a ferry booking or family event.
> 
> It would be simpler to operate the advance booking restriction on actual start date of your intended stay, rather than complete months - otherwise there might be similar scrambles on the first days of the months preceding 'popular' periods.
> 
> ...


See, it's easy, 10 minutes and a wee focus group have come up with several suggestions to improve the system.

So, to summarise, a rolling booking system from 2- 3 months in advance of first date of stay. This would prevent a huge demand spike on 1 day in the year that causes massive problems with the IT system.

Right, coffee and a cigar I think. Should the invoice go to the Caravan Club Limited?


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Sorted     

Now - About that fee


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

just spoke to them and apparently they still have issues. IT know what the problem is though apparently so they are hoping to get it all sorted and open for bookings again soon. ie this afternoon.......


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Latest is definitely not before 1 o'clock. Time fore a butty then


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

b16duv said:


> See, it's easy, 10 minutes and a wee focus group have come up with several suggestions to improve the system.


And here's another for the pot.  

No time barrier, but no more than three "open" bookings possible at any one time.

Easy to program into the computer system, and it would slow down those people who make multiple bookings "_just in case they want to go_", then cancel at the last minute if the weather looks a bit iffy. :evil: :evil:

_(N.B. I've no real evidence of how common this practice is, nor do I have access to any statistics, but it clearly happens quite a lot if the several Wardens we have mentioned it to are to be believed . . . . whatever the "official" version says!!)_


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

As a "club", I wonder if the majority of members are happy with this annual scrumage, if not should we not be able to change the system?

I would be interested to know if the powers that be in the club go through the same procedure? I think not!!!
That is probably why they don't think that the present system needs changing.

If it does not affect you there is no incentive to change a system that is clearly not working for the majority.

It is run as a monopoly and this is the result.


----------



## 117332 (Oct 10, 2008)

Just popped home to call the CC, still no luck, its like carry on camping, Im expecting Barbra Windsor to answer my call, what a complete and utter shambles, its time we had some more competition for the CC, that may improve things !


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

also declining to show webpage now :!:


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 15, 2007)

This situation is a disgrace. I'm beginning to see the point of many here about NOT being a member of the CC.

Why o why are people, and the CC, so against paying a deposit?? It would stop at a stoke all those that stifle the system.

I would not favour a 3 month limit to bookings, as those of us who work and have kids need to be able to plan ahead for holidays. Some of us have limited days off and leisure time, so please don't over complicate this as well. If we stop the over-booking it would relieve the system considerably.

Ok, now off the soap-box. :wink:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I find it difficult to believe it is solely due to volume of simultaneous bookings.
More like the upgrade is the problem? Anyhow I think it is crazy to open bookings on a specific date and time. Why not leave the system open all the time?

peedee


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

anyone know the latest ? cant get through on phone and currently the lecky has just gone off so im using the 3 dongle and battery power.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Our has just been on the same page all morning, each time you refresh it it just says the same.

We will keep trying...

Richard..



Fast Track is currently extremely busy. To re-try accessing Fast Track, please click the button below. We apologise for the inconvenience and ask for your patience during this peak booking period.

Retry Fast Track Booking

If you have yet to login, or would like to visit the website for anything other than a UK Site booking please click the button below.

Back to main page


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

Success    

Just got through on fast track and booked Edinburgh in August for the Tattoo

Graham


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I hope the right index finger repetitive strain injury hurts like hell ;-)

Dave


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> I hope the right index finger repetitive strain injury hurts like hell ;-)
> 
> Dave


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Yes, was getting a bit sore


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

ha ha i got in put the dates in . my details in all looked good then it seems to have just hung .

just got brighton at easter after about 10 attempts to get through the booking page.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Between 14.00 and 14.30, I managed to make a booking for Craigie Gardens online, and a booking for Gowerton by telephone. That's all we need right now.

Jock.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Caravan Club booking - latest UPDATE*

Finally got on and booked Edinburgh for the Festival. Only took 4 hours.
Don't know what the fuss was about!!!!!! 
What a rubbish system. They should spend some of their enormous profits on a complete review of the whole system and improve it.
Logged out straight away but got on fairly quickly afterwards.
keep trying everyone.

Bob45


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

I think things must be improving. After trying since 9am I have, in the past hour, made 5 separate bookings.
The system made me start again after each booking but I managed to get what I wanted eventually.

Good luck
Chris


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

I find this astonishing!

Am I alone in thinking that the whole point of motorcaravanning is 
freedom from schedules, bookings etc?

I would not book this early for next year on principle, and if or when I find I cannot get on caravan club sites as a result I will leave the caravan club"!

I have never booked a site yet on the continent, and whilst I reluctantly accept the need sometimes in this country I seriously think it detracts from the freedom to go where, and when I like in our van.


----------



## trackerman (Aug 16, 2005)

3 sites booked within 10 minutes!

Stuart


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

That's Easter sorted! 7 hours is an excellent result for Fast Track Booking! :roll: :evil:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

To some extent I am with sailor on this one, I have never ever booked anything in the UK in December for the following year. I can understand wanting to book for special events or public holidays but otherwise no. I am glad I have a bit more flexibility in my life  I hate queuing for anything and having to wait for a web site to come up with the goods.... never.

peedee


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Caravan Club*

Val and I spent over 4 hours between us on line to CC and failed to connect once to fast track booking, logged in OK then nothing.

Steve


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Went on at 7 last night,no problem booking at all.
Ok had to settle for 2nd choice on one booking but other than that all ok.
Tuggers eat you hearts out :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: .


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

i'm with sailor on this it seems like the old german trick of leaving towels on sun beds, booking now for august whats that all about ? no wonder i've never been able to to get a pitch on any of the club sites, must start planning my life better, then again no, i like the quick get away, but not on club sites thats for sure


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi 
In reply to those cannot see why people should want to spend hours trying to book a site through the CC advance booking service.

We all like to go away when the fancy takes but sometimes we need / want to be on a specific site at a particular time.

We wanted to go to Cheltenham races in April so I spent time yesterday trying to book the club site on the racecourse. I finally succeeded.
Chris


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

> In reply to those cannot see why people should want to spend hours trying to book a site through the CC advance booking service.


There is also those like us who only have school holidays and work and have to rely on a few main weeks.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

In my case it has been particularly frustrating trying to visit No 1 son in Bristol at weekends at any reasonable notice when we both have busy lives and things are in a state of flux. There isn't much choice beyond CC Baltic Wharf.

So, I'd much rather not do it, and yes, it's barking, but I don't make the rules so simply play the CC game they have decided we should play. I now have 1 weekend each month booked there. Most I will cancel.

Definitely a lunatics/ asylum situation.

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

It will be interesting to see if you get your knuckles rapped Dave   

peedee


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

I tried at 6pm yesterday to book Easter at Rowntree Park, York. No problem getting onto booking but site FULLY BOOKED!!! So if anyone wants to cancel their already booked Weekend - let me know PLEASE. I too am stuck with school holidays  :x :evil: :roll:


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Just booked Baltic Wharf fot 2 nights in January, from a previous post i can now see why its difficult to book. Purely selfish people! probably first in the queue when theres a shortage of anything.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Chasper - What do you think these purely selfish people should do?

peedee - I've checked the rules and can't see on what grounds my knuckles might get rapped. On the contrary I seem to be doing what the CC actually encourages - taking advantage of the Advanced Booking System. Basically, I'm with clodhopper here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-521339.html#521339

Like Zebedee I have written constructively to the CC and received an automated reply promising a proper one. Like him (I believe) I'm still waiting, but I won't let it ruin my Christmas.

As to Zeb's later comments similar to Chasper's about self-centred peopled (from memory - sorry if wrong) my answer is:

1) Look up Prisoner's Dilemma; it is basic human nature so don't wish it were otherwise.
2) I am consistent in such analogous matters that I never blame an individual from using any system to his or her advantage, but I am lavish with my blame to the designers of that system for allowing it or not policing more civilised behaviour.
3) At what point do you leave the moral high ground and join the rest? Ever tried to get a drink at a busy bar by organising a polite civilised queue? Bet you and your friends ended up thirsty .....

Dave


----------

